# Ruger GP100 4" or 6"?



## Plinkster (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm new to the forum. Been shooting off and on since 1990. I've been looking at getting a 357 for recreational purposes. I have several ranges near me both indoor and out. I've decided on a Ruger GP100. My question is should I get a 4" or 6" barrel? Most of my shooting will be in the range of 15 feet to 75 feet with 20 feet to 50 feet being the average.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Look at trying to pick up a 3" Ruger GP100 Wiley Clapp edition. A .357/.38 revolver with Novak rear and fiber optic front sight. A beautiful rubber/wood grip and all the edges have been rounded and smoothed out. This in a brushed stainless steel or blued finish... and you got a real head turner that performs as great as it looks! Perfect for the distance you're looking for.














Limited to 2,000 in SS & 2,500 in blued finish. Heirloom quality that is a blast to shoot.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

For range work, the 6" is the better choice. The longer site radius and less felt recoil of the 6" will make range work better.

The 4" is faster handling, lighter to carry and is better for social work. Holsters will be easier to find too. 

I have a 4" GP100 and a 6" Security Six so I know whereof I speak.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I just bought a 586 with a 4" barrel there was a 6" barrel right beside it I chose the 4". I like the look of the 4" barrel and I decided if I ever wanted to carry it I would prefer the 4" not that I intend to carry it bought it for much the reason you are looking for one. I think it really a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

4" for carry. It's the optimal length in my book of not being too big bit long enough to give good accuracy. KGP-141. Period!


----------



## Plinkster (Jul 11, 2014)

Since this will be strictly a gun for the range I'm leaning toward the 6". Thanks for the replies


----------



## guardjim (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 6" S&W, a 4 " and a 2" sp101. At the distances you mentioned they all work fine. I you want a 6" for target shooting you won't be disappointed.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Have Had My Gp For A While It's A 6", Wish I Got The 4" It would Be The Best Of Both Worlds !


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I prefer 4" for everything but hunting. All other things being equal, there is some accuracy advantage in a longer sighting radius, beginning at about 25 yards and firing in SA mode, but the 4" with a nice DA trigger is much more useful to me because I practice with DA revolvers in DA mode only, unless I intend to hunt with them.

I had a 6" Dan Wesson that I liked to shoot in SA mode, but when shooting DA, my DAO GP-100 had a much nicer trigger and I actually shot it more accurately at all distances.


----------



## Gman56 (Mar 5, 2015)

Look for the 5 in gp 100! I love my 4in 686 and gp 100! Ruger didn't make a lot of the 5 in. They are rare!


----------

